# Need Help........... W*I*D*E SHOES



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 5, 2006)

My feet are relatively small - I'm about a size 8 - 8 1/2. HOWEVER - my feet are really really wide. 3W will sometimes fit but not always. Does anyone know where to find a nice selection of SUPER WIDE shoes that look nice? I wear mostly sneakers and am actually barefoot if I'm not going anywhere. 

I'm frustrated!!!


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2006)

Have you ever tried Softwalks, Sandie? They have a waffle sole, and since I've found them, they're all I wear, except my 100 year old sneakers.

I know some styles come in W or WW.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Jane but I may have just answered my own question. In searching for the brand you suggested I came across a site called:

www.zappos.com

On this site I can search for shoes in widths up to 7W. AMAZING!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 5, 2006)

Zappos has a great return policy. Just a warning: Softwalks have no arch support whatsoever and your feet will be in pain by the end of the day.

another source of very wide shoes is http://www.shoetrader.com


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 5, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> My feet are relatively small - I'm about a size 8 - 8 1/2. HOWEVER - my feet are really really wide. 3W will sometimes fit but not always. Does anyone know where to find a nice selection of SUPER WIDE shoes that look nice? I wear mostly sneakers and am actually barefoot if I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I'm frustrated!!!



Sandie,

Try Leonard's Wide Shoes, (www.leonardswideshoes.com). I have bought from them and they are terriffic, with great customer service. If you are in Vegas anytime soon, they also have a store there. That way you can try on for fit.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 5, 2006)

Give Zappos.com a try you can search by width and size which is wonderful. Nordstorms.com also has that option. I have had luck with both. Layne Bryant online (Romans) also have wide shoes. I have a large and wide foot and constant foot pain. My cure for that is a continual state of shopping for the perfect shoe. www.munroshoes.com is a brand I have had good luck in finding wide sizes. I would also suggest having your feet professionally measured at one of those "special feet" stores. I know my feet have changed over the years and my true size is a 10.5 W, and I had been buying 11's. Made all the difference in the world!

Happy Hunting- I just bagged a pair today, going to wear them tomorrow, let's hope for happy feet!


----------



## Jane (Jan 5, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> Zappos has a great return policy. Just a warning: Softspots have no arch support whatsoever and your feet will be in pain by the end of the day.
> 
> another source of very wide shoes is http://www.shoetrader.com



Softwalks not spots


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2006)

Propet. 

You can find their shoes on Zappos and ShoeBuy, others as well. 

I wear a 4W, which they make in some of their styles, and last year they had a pair of mule maryjanes. I've worn out in the insoles twice, and I will wear them until they literally fall off my feet or someone prys them out of my cold, dead hands. I've have never had a shoe that actually FITS me and is actually sort of cute in a comfy sort of way. They're my real life babydoll shoes for my real life babydoll feet. I even have a pair of BOOTS for the first time since I was about 7.

Here's a pic of me in the maryjanes... 

View attachment myshoes.jpg


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 6, 2006)

Sandie (and anyone else) 

I was searching through shoebuy and this style shoe goes up to a 7E.

http://www.shoebuy.com/sb/s.jsp?&Dept=AdultF&Profile=2&Size=11&GeneralWidth=EW&Req=prof&Page=3&Style=121837&Substyle=285821

ETA: The whole Mt. Emery line on shoebuy has a 7E width which is quite rare in women's shoes.


----------



## PrettyLynn (Jan 8, 2006)

ladies, thank you soooo much for this thread! i haven't had dress shoes since... hell, i don't even remember.... i was thinking about buying a pair of men's loafers from wideshoes.com, but now i can get real women's dress shoes! =D i can finally wear dresses!!!!!

now, if i wear a size 7EEEEE in mens, what size is that in women's?


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

Also, arch supports are widely available, and it's a good idea to have some that work for you anyway. My arch is so high it's not a problem for me. By the time my feet are hurting from standing, my back would be in agony, so I've learned to adjust over the years (don't we all).


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 8, 2006)

PrettyLynn said:


> ladies, thank you soooo much for this thread! i haven't had dress shoes since... hell, i don't even remember.... i was thinking about buying a pair of men's loafers from wideshoes.com, but now i can get real women's dress shoes! =D i can finally wear dresses!!!!!
> 
> now, if i wear a size 7EEEEE in mens, what size is that in women's?


 
Good Question, if you are experimenting, ZAPPOS.com has a very lienient return policy and it is fairly easy. I buy a ton of shoes return half of them halfof what I bought sits in the closet, and the rest I wear. Once I found the online resources to shop for large and wide shoes I went a little crazy:shocked:, if it wasn't for a good return policy, I could build an addition to the house with shoe boxes!
Happy Hunting.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 8, 2006)

PrettyLynn said:


> ladies, thank you soooo much for this thread! i haven't had dress shoes since... hell, i don't even remember.... i was thinking about buying a pair of men's loafers from wideshoes.com, but now i can get real women's dress shoes! =D i can finally wear dresses!!!!!
> 
> now, if i wear a size 7EEEEE in mens, what size is that in women's?




I would think that would be a woman's triple width. You can always return shoes!

Do you have a cobbler near you? They are able to stretch shoes, add panels so boots can fit calves, replace the soles. 

Have you tried birkenstocks? They are super expensive but very comfortable. 

I've always had wide feet, it's not just the width, I have an extremely high instep and even when I'm smaller my foot doesn't really change size or width at all! Even my very thin aunt has a wide width foot, I guess we were peasants in the field once, and needed big feet to help us get around in the old country.


----------



## bigdog (Jan 8, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Here's a pic of me in the maryjanes...



I am not into feet, and yet I find this picture very erotic. Thanks for sharing it AnnMarie.


----------



## Jane (Jan 8, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I've always had wide feet, it's not just the width, I have an extremely high instep and even when I'm smaller my foot doesn't really change size or width at all!


High instep, kinda wide foot, and can't wear any shoes without a back in them as after a few steps they land 4 foot ahead of me. It's such fun.....
The high instep eliminates SO MANY shoes. I DO NOT wear uncomfortable shoes. As a child my mother bought me the cutest shoes which ate up my heels, pinched my toes, and generally made me miserable.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 8, 2006)

bigdog said:


> I am not into feet, and yet I find this picture very erotic. Thanks for sharing it AnnMarie.



LOL, sure thing!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 9, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Propet.
> 
> You can find their shoes on Zappos and ShoeBuy, others as well.
> 
> ...



OMG, A-M...

Those are so cute! I see why you like them. I love MaryJanes and those are just adorable!


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 20, 2006)

http://www.shoebuy.com/sb/s.jsp/r_ss/br_Propet/p0_3385,4885,3985,4585,4685/b_3-0.82907-94.73994-476.83457/sh_B_Propet/p_1/st_34529/sbstl_34529

I received these shoes from shoebuy on Wednesday. I walked a lot yesterday and today and they were very comfortable and much cuter in person. Annmarie, are these the same ones you have? 

I purchased the double wide but these ran wider than an E width. In fact, the heel is a bit large on me. The straps can accomdate a really high instep too.

On zappos.com, this style is available in a 4E width. A big thumbs up from me.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 20, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> http://www.shoebuy.com/sb/s.jsp/r_ss/br_Propet/p0_3385,4885,3985,4585,4685/b_3-0.82907-94.73994-476.83457/sh_B_Propet/p_1/st_34529/sbstl_34529
> 
> I received these shoes from shoebuy on Wednesday. I walked a lot yesterday and today and they were very comfortable and much cuter in person. Annmarie, are these the same ones you have?
> 
> ...



They are the "with heel" version of mine (mine are slip-on/mules), and I've been hemming and hawing about them for like 6 months.... your post has made me think of taking the plunge. I'll have to head to zappos and see if I can get the 4E in my size. 

But I'm a HUGE fan of Propet now, I can walk all over the place, no foot pain, really comfortable shoes. And I agree, they're a bit cuter/funkier in person than they can appear in the pics. When I first got mine I was afraid I'd just ordered orthopedic gramma shoes, but they're very cute in person.


----------



## Tina (Jan 21, 2006)

AM, I've always thought those shoes really looked cute on you. Those are Propets? And what do you do for socks? I have a hard time finding socks that aren't binding around my big ankles.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> AM, I've always thought those shoes really looked cute on you. Those are Propets? And what do you do for socks? I have a hard time finding socks that aren't binding around my big ankles.



Well, I went to order Tood's shoes, and no luck. No 11 4x for me... can't find there anywhere at the moment. I did however snag a "merlot" pair of my mules (it's the only other color they came in, sort of a browny color, but not really burgundy as the name might suggest) at another site. If I really like the color once they arrive, I'm going to get any pairs they have left (even though they are OUTRAGEOUSLY marked up.... about 20 more than I spent on my original pair.)

At least I'm getting another pair, and I have no issue wearing some brownish shoes, I wear jeans almost exclusively, so they go no problem. 

And yes, they are Propet Ridge Walkers (if you can find them in your size, snag 'em... great shoes, and they're not making them anymore). 

Socks. I have a hate affair with them. Forever and a day, I wore them constantly, I had about 50 pairs.... now I almost never wear them (which of course makes me go through my shoes/insoles a bit quicker). 

The socks I have on in that picture are called george, and they were Heathers, but they are HUGE, fit right up over my ankle, not tight, not binding, very neat, and very thin. If I was really wearing socks, I'd be buying about 300 pairs of those bad boys. I really should pick some up, I just never go to Wal-Mart, and I'm pretty sure that's where she got them (either that or Target). 

I think my ankles have become really intolerant over time. I have trouble wearing any shoes that touch the back/sides of my cankles. If I have to drive in shoes like that, the pressure on my right ankle (after a while) causes so much pain that I've had to actually take off my shoe while driving. Not really safe, so I just try to avoid it now and only wear mules/slides. 

I have no idea if any of this made sense, but if I need to be more specific, let me know.


----------



## Tina (Jan 21, 2006)

LOL! I'm too tired to know right now to know whether you're making sense or if maybe I'm too tired, AnnMarie. I'm guessing that you are making sense, but that I need to go to bed. Thanks for the reply; think I'll read it tomorrow, when I've had a good night sleep.


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 21, 2006)

Tina, my mom has really fine ankles and feet but she ordered these huge socks from the roaman's or lane bryant catalog. They were loose on my feet and I wear a double wide and were slouchy on my chankles.

Maybe a big and tall store would sell larger socks?


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 21, 2006)

....literally and figuratively. Since my first leg infection back in late 2000, I have been desperately trying to fill the need for shoes, socks and stockings in my wardrobe. Mostly to no avail.

Before that time, I wore a size 8 and 1/2, double wide shoe, no problem. I bought black and navy knee-hi opaque stockings from LB or just about anywhere, and slouchy socks from the Avenue. I had Easy Spirit sneakers and Comfort Corner pumps and my beloved Easy Spirit black gothy boots. And Life was good. 

After the infection, which was so rare it took a while to figure out what was wrong and what to do about it, my left leg was not only disfigured, but became lymphedemic. Nothing I had in the way of socks or shoes fit anymore. I finally found the Classic Walker by Hushpuppies, size 9 extra-wide, bought a pair in black and in white, and purchased "outsize" knee-hi stockings from the LB catalog. And Life went on. 

In the summer of 2003, I got the same infection again, right leg. This time I knew what it was and received the correct treatment much sooner. The leg was disfigured, but to a much less degree; the lymphedema that set in was much less severe as well. I could still wear the LB stockings, but they were not as comfortable; I got several pairs of "extra-outsize" slouch socks from the Amplewear company. 

But lymphedema progresses. I can still wear stuff on the right leg, but the left one, which was so severely damaged, is now too big, even after my recent significant weight loss, to put much of anything on it at all. The infections left my legs so ultra-sensitive that they cannot be wrapped, or put into compression stockings, or have much of anything on them whatsoever for more than an hour or so. My doctors (and believe me, I've seen plenty of them over the past 5 years) agree that this really makes the usual attempts at treatment unfeasible. We are all at a loss where this is concerned. I consider myself a pretty resourceful person, but I haven't been able to come up with any solutions to this situation. 

So I am left with bare legs, ONE pair of old stretched-out white (well, they were white once) Classic Walkers, and on REALLY cold days, when I just cannot stand it, I put on the socks from Amplestuff, which are real comfortable on my right leg, but tight and scratchy on that left one. I usually end up yanking it off a few hours later and applying Topicort to sooth the skin. 

My left foot is almost a perfect half circle on the top. It does not fit into ANYTHING. Extra width shoes aren't really the answer, because the WIDTH of my foot hasn't really changed, it's the SHAPE of it that makes it so difficult to fit. 

Well, I know I was no help to anyone with this diatribe, but it is a painful and frustrating thing for me. I guess I want to say Thank You for letting me vent among friends.....


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 21, 2006)

[[[[Carol]]]]], big hugs and you can "diatrabe" away, anytime.


----------



## PrettyLynn (Jan 22, 2006)

MissToodles said:


> I would think that would be a woman's triple width. You can always return shoes!
> 
> Do you have a cobbler near you? They are able to stretch shoes, add panels so boots can fit calves, replace the soles.
> 
> ...



i've never been able to wear a tripple E. =( not in my adult life, at least. cloudwalkers never fit. the lane bryant "ww" shoes never fit. =(

i asked an ex-shoe salesman friend, and he suggested i try an 8 7E... so i ordered it, and it is too big. the width isn't bad since i have *Very* square toes, but the shoes are really too long. i'm going to send them back to get a 7 7E.

not sure if i have a cobbler near me, but i'm sure there is one around. and i've never heard of birkenstocks, but i'm always happy to get new leads. =) thanks =)


----------



## Cat (Jan 23, 2006)

I don't think this place was mentioned yet: http://www.footsmart.com/
Nearly as fast at shipping as Zappos, but what I like about them best...they actually seem to have my shoes in stock when I want them. I have had medium bad luck finding my size available at Zappos. I find a pair that's WW, then I get all excited about buying a particular shoe only to be disappointed that they no longer have my size available. After the 10th time that happens, it tends to make one disappointed. 

My favorite shoes from FootSmart that are actually wider and more comfy than I had anticipated: The Hush Puppie Helix


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 23, 2006)

Cat said:


> I don't think this place was mentioned yet: http://www.footsmart.com/
> Nearly as fast at shipping as Zappos, but what I like about them best...they actually seem to have my shoes in stock when I want them. I have had medium bad luck finding my size available at Zappos. I find a pair that's WW, then I get all excited about buying a particular shoe only to be disappointed that they no longer have my size available. After the 10th time that happens, it tends to make one disappointed.
> 
> My favorite shoes from FootSmart that are actually wider and more comfy than I had anticipated: The Hush Puppie Helix




Oh! Those are so cute. 

I hate ya' just a lil' bit.


----------



## Cat (Jan 23, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh! Those are so cute.
> 
> I hate ya' just a lil' bit.



Hey now, don't be a hater!

I got 'em in brown, too. Now you can hate me. But, then again, I love your MaryJanes, so I think we're pretty much even. Pffft!!


----------



## FitChick (Jan 26, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> My feet are relatively small - I'm about a size 8 - 8 1/2. HOWEVER - my feet are really really wide. 3W will sometimes fit but not always. Does anyone know where to find a nice selection of SUPER WIDE shoes that look nice? I wear mostly sneakers and am actually barefoot if I'm not going anywhere.
> 
> I'm frustrated!!!




What I used to do when I was much heavier...I'd buy bigger sizes because they gave me the extra width. At my heaviest I was wearing 11W, and now I'm 8 1/2 M (what I was years ago when I was thin.)

Other than that I don't know much about specialty shops for women's extra wide shoes, but my late father also had very wide feet (he was 350 lbs when he died of lung cancer)...he used to buy shoes from Hitchcock in Massachusetts (mail order and they make shoes customized.)
I found the bigger sizes worked out ok, since my feet were FAT (!) and I liked the extra room in the toes.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 29, 2006)

I wear a WW or WWW and my most favorite shoes in the world are a certain style from Rieker (strangely in a basic medium width). I have a closet full of other shoes, yet I wear those almost every day.

The Mary Janes Jillian posted are a close second though. I bought five pairs in different colors when they first came out (there were more colors then) and am so glad I did.

You can find stretchy non-binding socks in catalogs that sell diabetic socks. A lot of them are big thick white socks, but if you look hard you can find thinner ones in black and other colors. They're fabulous and somehow stay up without elastic.

Cat, those Helix shoes look awesome. Thanks for sharing that. How was the fit lengthwise? Snug or well-sized? I need a 10.5 and it looks like I'm going to have to choose either a 10 or an 11.


----------



## Cat (Jan 29, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Cat, those Helix shoes look awesome. Thanks for sharing that. How was the fit lengthwise? Snug or well-sized? I need a 10.5 and it looks like I'm going to have to choose either a 10 or an 11.



I think they're pretty well-sized in both width and length.


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jan 30, 2006)

You ladies need to find yourselves a friend who KNITS so she can knit you some custom sized socks! And teach you how to knit your own!

Here's some that fit my VERY fluffy foot perfectly!




[/URL][/IMG]

The ankle is extra stretchy as is the foot....cute, right?


----------



## Erk (Jan 30, 2006)

Hope I'm doing this right, don't know where this message will end up! I am in the UK and am American shoe size 10, WWW. I have been looking for ONE just ONE pair of high heeled black sexy shoes. I don't even intend to wear them outside, if you catch my drift :wubu: I have googled and yahooed my heart out, trawled TV sites, all to no avail. Do we fat feeted ladies not deserve sexy shoes???? Can anyone help?


----------

